
Some professional news - stablemap
https://medium.com/@sippey/some-professional-news-b58ef35b222c
======
masonic
Their _Head of Product_ couldn't come up with a more explanatory or relevant
title for his introduction? Or, at least, use a more expansive title for the
HN submission?

~~~
stablemap
Hi, just saw this. I'm loathe to go against the submission guidelines. I
didn't expect this to do "well" but thought it was a significant enough move.

